# Spalted hackberry lumber



## daxinarian (Sep 8, 2008)

So I was finally able to re-schedule with the portable bandsawmill guy for last weekend. (in case anyone from northern Alabama needs it, the company name is Water or Wood, pm me for the contact info.) We got almost all of the logs slabbed (some of them were too small for the mill). Some of the boards have quite a bit of spalting, some of them had patches that had gone past spalted all the way to rotten, but I think I can cut those sections out. Do I need to do anything else to stop the rot, or will letting them air dry be sufficient?

Here are some pictures for your viewing pleasure:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Looks like some good stuff. The drying will stop the spalting (rotting). Spalting hackberry is tricky - it likes to get punky fast. Is most of it still nice and hard?


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Nice looking lumber, good looking spalting. Any projects in mind?


----------



## daxinarian (Sep 8, 2008)

TexasTimbers said:


> Looks like some good stuff. The drying will stop the spalting (rotting). Spalting hackberry is tricky - it likes to get punky fast. Is most of it still nice and hard?


I never thought I would be asked that kind of question about my wood on this forum...:icon_eek::laughing:

Most of it seems fine, there are a couple of spots that I don't think are salvageable but I should have plenty to work with.

My hope is to use this wood for a set of built in book cases/computer desk in my rec room. I have a rough plan in my mind and the drying time should allow me to get the plans more fleshed out and down on paper.


----------

